# Pentax k30 vs Nikon d5200



## Jlang (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey there, I recently booked a trip to Hawaii and am currently looking into getting a decent quality dslr ( not just for the trip but I figured now is a good as time as any ) and was wondering if anyone here has had experience with the two cameras in the title. Any input at all is much appreciated.


----------



## Tang (Aug 26, 2013)

I use a K30 and I love it. Does the Nikon have 2 control dials?


----------

